# Hexendoktor



## KingPhil (24. August 2009)

Also erstmal Guten Tag an alle die sich in dieses Forum verirrt haben xD , In Diablo2 gab es ja den von ziemlich vielen geliebten Necromancer - Totenbeschwörer  als Boner -Knochenzauberer oder eben als Beschwörer der Skelete         in D3 wurde diese Klasse meiner Meinung nach etwas mit dem Druiden gemixt und es entstand der Hexendoktor . Tada! 

Also ich finde die Kombi zumindest alles was man in den Videos gesehn hat ziemlich geil denn die Summons sind nicht mehr so langlebig , wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sind es auch nicht so viele und sie sind alle eigentlich lebendige Bomben .  Auch die Massenvernichtungszauber die der Hexendoktor einsetzt sind ziemlich beeindruckend Heuschreckenschwarm und Feuerbombe . 

Ich wurde an der Klasse eigentlich nur das verändern was aber noch nicht feststeht da sich das Game  ja erst im Anfangsstadium befindet dass es Einen sehr Starken begleiter zum beschwören gibt aber nur EINEN und auch mit Cooldown und dass er teuer ist aber dafür natürlich auch sehr stark und effektiv. 


jetz euere Meinungen


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (28. Dezember 2009)

Auf alle Fälle sollten sie nicht den Fehler machen, sich dazu hinreißen zu lassen dem Hexendoktor eine Drölf-Millionen Armee zur Verfügung zu stellen. Was da teilweise damals mit den 7 Mrd. Skeletten und Wiederbelebten UND dann noch Giftnova-spammen abging, hat ja damals schon meine RAM vernichtet.

Ich habe mich nicht sehr mit der Klasse Hexendoktor auseinander gesetzt. Benutzt der auch gewisse, WENIGE Nahkampffertigkeiten? Wie jemanden vergiften z.b.? Oder so ein "Voodoo-Stil" wär ja auch was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiegelbild vom Gegner, welcher von den Summons beschäftigt wird, erschaffen und austoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas z.B.


----------



## Trafalgalore (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin mittlerweile mit lvl 52 in akt 1 Hölle beim Skelettkönig.
Ich finde mit meiner momentanen Skilling komme ich recht gut zurecht(probleme bei den blauen und gelben champs hat ab hier ja jeder mal^^)

Ich arbeite mit folgendem :
Medusenspinnen auf Linksklick(wegen slow effekt)
Heimsuchung auf Rechtsklick(klammernder Geist)
Feitscharmee (Tikifeuerteufel)
Geistersperrfeuer (Phantasma)
Zombiewall (Kriecher)
Koloss (Stinkbombe)

Der Koloss wird so beim tot gleich neu beschworen, Zombiewall zum fernhalten der Gegner nutzen.

Fetischarmee einsetzen wenn viele gegner da sind( benutze ich so ab ca.7-8 mobs oder champs^^)

Heimsuchung auch immer schön auf die gegner verteilen...slowt die nämlich auch.

Geistersperrfeuer lässt sich großflächig gut in großen mob gruppen verteilen bis oom (out of mana,dann mit medusenspinnen werfen  )

Wenn alles CD hat oder ne gruppe gegner auf einen zu läuft,Medusenspinnnen werfen.Bei denen geht es mir nicht um den dmg sondern darum das sie den gegner verlangsamen,dann is evtl. Zombiewall wieder verfügbar und der blockt die gegner und macht bei mir auch netten schaden ;D


----------



## Cemesis (10. August 2012)

Also ich bin atm auch Level 52 und in Hölle Akt 1 unterwegs.

Ich spiele gerne nach dem Prinzip: Was tot ist kann kein Schaden machen. Was bedeuten soll ich geh voll auf DPS.

Ich nutze gerne die Spells: 

Linke Maustaste: Brandbombe - Buschfeuer
Rechte Maustaste: Säurewolke - Rune Leichenbombe
Taste 1 Umklammerung der Toden - Rune Leichenregen
Taste 2 Heuschreckenplage - Rune Pestilenz
Taste 3 Großer böser Voodoo - Rune Tanz des Zuschlagens
Taste 4 Koloss - Rune Rastloser Gigant

Passive Runen: 
Dschungelstärke 
Zischen Licht und Schatten 
Geistige Einstimmung ( wobei ich diese auf Grausiges Labsal wecheln werde, wenn ich irgendwann durch Equip genug Mana bekomme. )

Begleiter: Verzauberin

Ich komme damit bisher gut klar.
Das gute an Umklammerung der Toten ist, das ich diese überall hinsetzen kann wo ich mein Mauszeiger hinhalte. Wenn also irgendwo Gegner in sichtweite kommen, caste ich das sofort auf deren Position und diese werden erstmal verlangsamt.
Dann lauf ich in deren richtung und setz sofort die Heuschreckenplage ein. Durch die Rune verbreitet sich der Gifteffekt ( also der DoT ) sehr schnell auf alles was noch in reichweite kommt, auch Gegner die noch nicht Sichtbar sind.
Beim Koloss ist fürs erste die Rune "Rastloser Gigant" am sinnvollsten. Ich weiß noch nicht wie die Rune "Raufbold" ist, da ich das Level noch nicht habe.. aber was ich bisher gelesen habe sollte die später die bessere sein/werden.
Wenn wirklich viele Trash auf einmal kommen, setz ich Säurewolke hinterher das den Gegner meißt den rest gibt, da Säurewolke mit der angegeben Rune zusätzlich noch ein Giftfeld hinterlässt
Für normalen Trash reicht das locker, die Gegner, egal wieviele sind binnen Sekunden am Boden.

Wenn Elitepacks auftauchen, geh ich genauso vor wie beim normalen Trash, caste aber noch den Großen bösen Voodoo hinterher was mir und meinen Begleitern nochmal 20% Attackspeed gibt sowie DMG Boost von 30%. Kommt natürlich darauf an was für Fähigkeiten die Elitepacks haben, aber in seltenen Fällen ( z.b die haben Kette ) werd ich versuchen die zu kiten. Normal läuft das dann aber so ab das ich mich mitten in den Pulk reinstelle und alles raushaue was geht und Brandbombe spamme was möglich ist. Wie gesagt, je nachdem was für Fähigkeiten die haben, klappt das meißtens das die Gegner dank DoTs und Voodoo+Rune schneller down gehen als ich. Zumindest ist es dann noch so das ich wenigstens einen ( die sind ja immer zu dritt ) umhaue, bevor ich down gehe.. im zweiten anlauf hab ich die dann alle weg.

Ich spiele meinen Hexendoc sehr offensiv, sowie auch aggressiv ( also die spielweise ^^ ) und wie gesagt, was tot ist kann kein Schaden machen.
Wie es sich später im Inferno abspielt, kann ich noch nichts zu sagen. Aber ich denke das ab Inferno "Anfangs" nicht mehr so einfach die Packs umhaue, weil die Fähigkeiten die ich jetzt noch nutze, sehr Equip abhängig sind. D.h sehr viel Waffenschaden ist wichtig, sowie Crit und das muss ich erstmal bekommen um so weiterspielen zu können.

Gruß


----------



## myadictivo (10. August 2012)

ist das arsenal schon online ? würd ich meinen mal verlinken. allerdings reiner twink, zwar 60 aber nur mit schrott ausgerüstet. teilweise hatte ich vor 1.03 mal bißl akt1 inferno gezockt.
allerdings fand ich den WD relativ stressig zu spielen. die hunde und co sollten ja schon vor ewigkeiten gebufft werden, denn im moment relativ zwecklos und die anderen blocker skills haben mir zuviel CDs und die defensive hatte auch sehr gelitten irgendwie.

beim leveln hatte ich noch spass mit dem kerlchen. inferno kam dann ziemlich schnell die ernüchterung


----------



## Murfy (10. August 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/profile/JamesDyk-2687/hero/1607927

Mein Hexendok. War damals mein Main, zocke halt eine Weile schon nicht mehr, das meiste Equip liegt zZ in der Kiste weil ich das eigentlich meinem Mage geben wollte, doch dann hat mich die Unlust gepackt. 

Alles in allem finde ich die Minions bis auf die Fetische ab Ende Hölle/Inferno sinnlos, selbst die Fetischarmee klappt dann bei Elites schnell weg.

Viele starke Spells, z.B. Heuschreckenschwarm, haben für mich auf Inferno einfach eine zu geringe Range und ich lass mich als eine der weniger aushaltenden Klassen nicht gerne bedrängen.

Daraus ergeben sich auch meine Runen:

LM - Sprungspinnen: Durch ihre Sprungfähigkeit sehr hohe Reichweite, sowie die Möglichkeit um Ecken anzugreifen.
RM - Terrorfledermäuse: 40 Meter Range, einfach Spitze. Einfach meines erachtens der beste Burst-Spell.
1 - Fixierende Umklammerung: Spätestens wenn man Solo unterwegs ist ist der 80% Slow einfach das beste was man haben kann.
2 - Ehrengast: Irgendwie muss man wegkommen wenns brennslig wird und zur Not ist das immer noch ein sehr guter Manalieferant.
3 - Buschmagie: Ein verhexter Elite und ein wenig Heal, genau das was man brauch.
4 - Legion der Dolche: Die Masse machts, kurzlebige kleine Tanks, die den Gegner aber in dieser Zeit gut ablenken können.

Gefäß für den Geist: Der Oh-Shit-Passiva, einfach ein Muss ab Inferno.
Zwischen Licht und Schatten: Stärkster Schadensbonus den der Dok kriegen kann, somit auch ein muss.
Oppurtunisten: Geschmackssache, dieser Passive ist meines Erachtens auch auswechselbar.


Und hier meine damalige Farmskillung:

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/witch-doctor#fidUPQ!eWU!caZccY

Fetischschamanen rausholen -> Geisterwandler -> in die Gruppe reinlaufen -> dort Seelenernte und Fetischarmee oder Voodoo (jetzt sollte visionssuche aktiv sein) -> Bären losschießen (möglichst noch bevor Geisterwandler ausläuft)

Hier ist anzuraten damit aktiver Visionssuche mind. soviel Manareg zu haben dass man Bären dauercasten kann. Bei mir waren das unbuffed ca. 50-60 Manareg wenn ich mich Recht entsinne.

Natürlich hält man immer 4 CD's aktiv, damit Visionssuche oben bleibt und man Bären spammen kann. Die CDs sind so ziemlich alle darauf ausgelegt euch auch am Leben zu halten. (Fast alle Runen bringen einen Heal)

So bin ich damals mit Goldfarmgear aufjedenfall durch Hölle akt 3/4 ganz einfach durchgekommen, gab immer gut gold. Ist also sicher auch mit MF-Gear zu machen und mit ein wenig besserem Gear auch Inferno akt 1.

mfg


----------

